# Diet of P22



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I just bought a brick of Remington "Golden bullets" Should the P22 digest these well? I have almost zero experiance with a recoil operated .22 pistol. The box says 36 grains plated HP 1280 fps @ muzzle. I wanted to get a form of plated bullets to reduce barrel fouling. thanks in advance. Can't wait to go give this little jewel a try.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

In talking to the guys over at Rim Fire Central, RGB's (Remington Gold Bullets) seem to the choice of many... either in the HP or round nose.. I picked up a brick of RGB 40gr rnd nose to shoot thru my newly aquired P22 so I hope they are correct... others with more experience with the P22 should chim in soon...


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

mine seems to eat them just fine. Even the ones that don't fire in my 10/22.


----------



## Catbird (Aug 2, 2006)

I have two Walther P22s (and several other .22lr guns, as well) and I don't care for the Remington Golden Bullet ammunition. From my experiences, it is much too inconsistent in its performance. Specifically, a high percentage (5%) of the rounds seem VERY underpowered as if somehow gunpowder failed to be loaded into the case during the manufacturing process; they sound much like my pellet gun and fail to cycle the slide. Sometimes, they sound a tad louder and may (or may not) cycle the slide. As soon as my onhand supply of Remington GBs are gone, I won't buy any more.

For .22lr bulk ammo, I now buy the Federal Value Pack of 550 rounds from Wal-Mart for approx. $10 and am extremely satisfied.

This stuff:


----------



## JerryD (Apr 17, 2007)

Mine shoots them just fine, but I like the Federals better. I haven't had any problems with any of the ammo I have run through my P22.


----------

